# Anesthesia Code Help Please



## chiro_practice@maine.rr.com (Apr 8, 2011)

On Evolve, Anesthesia, Chapter 16 Quiz we used the question - "Anesthesia code for a tympanostomy of the left ear performed on a 11 month old female."  The student is stating that 00120, 99100 are the correct codes.  Evolve indicates that 00126, 99100 is the correct answer.  Could someone please help me to explain it better?  I would appreciate the help.  Thank you.


----------



## Orpheus22 (Apr 8, 2011)

The code 00120 states "Anesthesia for procedures on external, middle, and inner ear including biopsy; NOT OTHERWISE SPECIFIED". 
Code 00126 states "Anesthesia for procedures on external, middle, and inner ear including biopsy; Tympanotomy." 
The difference here is you were looking for tympan-OSTOMY- a new permanent opening. Code 00126 is specifying tympan-OTOMY- cutting into (incision). 
I would say that the NOS code-00120 is better suited. 
Code 99100 states an add-on for Anesthesia for a patient of extreme age, younger than 1 year, which is what you are looking for (11 month old female).
While Anesthesia is not my field of expertise, anyone who can correct me, please do! I just want to help!


----------

